# if husband leaves new zealand after getting resident visa?



## Hs521 (Feb 14, 2016)

category: SMC -offshore- no job offer
my EOI is submitted for 5 of us (wife, husband and kids)
i want to ask :
i have heard that main applicant (me) would get 9 months Job search visa after that i would apply for resident visa of my kids and husband.
due to some circumstances my husband would not be able to stay with us more than 2 months in new zealand if resident visa is approved for him.
what would be after effects of it on my PR application/ visa / everything?
please reply


----------



## Hs521 (Feb 14, 2016)

help plz?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Your best bet is New Zealand immigration. Unlike most countries, you won't get in trouble by asking a question

I can give you free advice. Be aware in New Zealand an advisor must must be registered. (I am not)






New Zealand Immigration Advisers Authority - Immigration Advisers Authority


The New Zealand Immigration Advisers Authority can help you with Visa matters.




www.iaa.govt.nz





Anyhow, with a resident visa, you come and go as you wish.

However things can get complicated if you spend more than half a year outside the country, 183 days.


----------

